# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tifozët e Manchester United

## mancha

Liperpool vs Man U  0-1    92' O'shea

Man U sot kishe shkuar vetem per te nxjerr nje barazim,Liverpooli dominoi por Man U i duhet pak apo nje ose 2 shanse per te shenuar gol..

Eshte e vertete qe sot ishim me fat,por nuk eshte ashtu sic thote Murinjo se gjith kampionati ka qene me  fat per Man U.

Man U ka shenuar 66 me teper se cdo ekip ne premier lige prandaj kesaj si thuhet fat.Po kemi pasur fat me lojtare qe sjane lenduar sshume dhe skane qendruar mbi 2 jave jashte fushes kesaj i thuhet fat.

Ne 2 vitet e kaluara UTD nuk kishte pas fat sepse e fillonte kampionatin me 3 apo 4 titullar te lenduar,edhe sivejt Utd e filloi kampionatin me 2 lotar te skualifikuar me nga 3 ndeshje Rooney dhe Scholes,per asryse kane marre te kuqe ne nje turne ne Amsterdam kjo ka qene turpi me i madh i federates Angleze,pastaj Rooney nuk shenopi plot 10 jave gola.

Utd e meriton 10000% titullin dhe e ka ne dore,ndersa lojtaret e Liverit sot nuk paten fat por edhe harruan qe ndeshja eshte 94 min prandaj e hengren.

Forza UTD

Uroj nje fitore te thelle te merkuren kunder Lilles per t'iu treguar atyre qe sjemi me fat por  e mertojme

----------


## mancha

Man of the Match sot ishte VAN DER SAR

----------


## Davius

Fati sot ishte ne anen e djelmoshave te Fergusonit, te cilet kete vit jane te vendosur qe te rrembejne titullin me prestigjioz ne Angli! URIME URIME!

----------


## no name

*England* - FA Cup

*FT Middlesbrough [2 - 2] Manchester U.* 

23' [0 - 1]  W. Rooney   

45' [1 - 1] L. Cattermole    

47' [2 - 1] G. Boateng    

68' [2 - 2]  C. Ronaldo

----------


## mancha

Neser me 13/03/2007 ora 21:00 do te luhet ndeshja miqesore ne mesn Man U dhe 11 me te mire te Eurpes .

Do te jete nje miqesore qe do te mbahet ne OT per shkak te 50 vjetorit qe UTD ka marre pjese ne garat Europiane,por do te jete edhe ndeshje bemirese.

Trajner i EUROPE XI do te jete Kampioni Boteror 2006 Marcelo Lippi.

Lojtaret e ftuar jane:
 Goalkeepers: Oliver Kahn, Grégory Coupet, Iker Casillas. 
Defenders: Paolo Maldini, Jamie Carragher, Eric Abidal, Lilan Thuram, Carles Puyol, Marco Materazzi, Fabio Grosso. 
Midfielders: Gianluca Zambrotta, Steven Gerrard, Juninho Pernambucano, Florent Malouda, Luis Miguel, Gennaro Gattuso, Andrea Pirlo. 
Strikers: Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Alessandro Mancini, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Henrik Larsson.

Shpresoj te jete nje ndeshje e bukur edhe ishalla nuk lendohet lojtaret per ASGJë

----------


## no name

Per ndeshjen e bamiresise se 13 marsit

*BARCA pushton "Olld Traford"-in*

Barcelona ka konfirmuar se kater futbolliste te klubit, Ronaldinho, Puyol, Turam dhe Zambrota do te kene drite jeshile per te qene te pranieshem ne miqesoren qe Manchester Junajted do te zhvilloje me formacionin e yjeve te Evropes
(all-star Europe Xl). Ndeshja qe pervec spektaklit do te sherbeje edhe per bamiresi, do te luhet me 13 mars ne stadiumin mitik. "Olld Traford". 
Ronaldinho eshte sulmuesi i pare , qe eshte perzgjedhur nga trajneri i ekipit te yjeve. Marcelo Lipi.
Nderkohe qe Puyol, Turam dhe Zambrota do te formojne repartin defanziv se bashku me Abidal te Lyonit dhe karrager te Liverpool. Edhe lojtaret e Lionit, Portieri Kupe e mesfushori Zhuninjo. Devid Beckham (Real Madrid ) dhe Stiven Gerard (Liverpool) kane mare lejet nga klubet perkatese per te qene midis 11 me te mireve te kontinentit te vjeter.

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

Trecerek Juventusi te skuadra e yjeve!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bledari

Shumica lojtare Italian kjo konfirmon qe Italia ka lojtaret me te shkelqyer ne bote  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

Shume lojtar nuk kan marre pjese se kane ndeshje keto dite dhe nuk i kane lejuar skuadrat e tyre. Flas te pakten per Juven qe duhet te iknin Buffon, Del Piero dhe nja 2 te tjere me duket.

----------


## mancha

Mançesteri feston 50-vjetorin europian 




 Mançester Junajtid ka festuar 50-vjetorin e pjesëmarrjes në kompeticionet europiane, me një ndeshje miqësore kundër formacionit europian, ku është ndërthurur e kaluara me një të ardhme të ndritur që pritet. Kjo ndeshje ka tërhequr vëmendjen e një "Old Trafordi" të mbushur në kapacitet të plotë, saktësisht 72 mijë spektatorë. Mançesteri ishte skuadra e parë angleze që mori pjesë në Kupën e Europës, analoge asokohe e Ligës së Kampioneve, dhe që atëherë ky kompeticion ka qenë një sukses për klubin, duke kaluar mes triumfit dhe tragjedisë. Tragjedia ka ndodhur më 1958-n, ku avioni me të cilin udhëtonin 23 lojtarë dhe tetë anëtarë të stafit u rrëzua duke shkaktuar vdekjen e tyre, të grupit të quajtur "Busby Babes", skuadra e re e krijuar nga trajneri legjendar, Met Basbi, e cila kishte fituar titullin kampion më 1956-n dhe më 1957-n, dhe që ishte drejt arritjes së shumë sukseseve të tjera që u ndërprenë nga kjo tragjedi e hidhur. Kjo ndodhi saktësisht më 6 shkurt të 1958-s, kur avioni i Mançesterit ndaloi në Mynih për t'u furnizuar me karburant pas ndeshjesh çerekfinale në Beograd. Në momentet kur avioni ishte ngritur, me destinacion Mançesterin, u rrëzua. Dhjetë vite më vonë, ëndrra e Basbit për të fituar Kupën e Europës u realizua nga legjenda të tjera si Bobi Çartlon, Bill Folks dhe Xhorxh Best, ku "Djajtë" mundën Benfikën 4-1 në kohën shtesë në të mrekullueshmin "Uembli". Kështu erdhi trofeu i parë. Ata e fituan edhe një herë tjetër këtë trofe, më 1999-n, megjithatë janë një nga klubet më të mëdha të futbollit botëror, një nga pikat kryesore të testamentit të pashkruar të Met Basbit. Çarltoni ka deklaruar se Basbi i dha kuptim edhe Federatës Angleze të kohës, në të cilën ai jetonte, sepse ishte më i zoti. "Mendoj se Met Basbi ishte i bindur që kishte një grup të madh lojtarësh dhe dëshironte me çdo kusht të fitonte çfarëdolloj trofeu, - deklaroi Çarltoni. - Ai kërkonte më tej se liga angleze, ai kërkonte Europën".
"Main Road" - Mançester Junajtid luajti ndeshjet e para në "Main Road" të Mançester Sitit, ndërkohë që "Old Trafordi" u rindërtua pasi kishte pësuar dëmtime nga bombardimet gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Fitorja e tyre më e thellë në Europë, 10 0 ndaj Anderlehtit, u arrit në stadiumin e vjetër të Sitit dhe jo në "Old Traford". Rezultate të tilla i dhanë famë klubit si dhe lojtarëve. Çarltoni shtoi: "Kur filluam të luajmë në Europë, ishte një aventurë e pabesueshme. Tifozëritë ishin shumë të gjalla, pasi nuk kishin parë ndonjë gjë të ngjashme deri atëherë. Cilësia e lojtarëve që kishim në skuadër, ishte shumë e lartë dhe madje po arrinim fitore". Për ne ishte një udhëtim në të panjohurën, ku çdo kundërshtar ose vend i huaj ishte një surprizë më vete. Edhe sot mbetet e njëjta aventurë. I vetmi ndryshim është se i njohim më mirë skuadrat kundërshtare. Në ato kohë nuk ia kishim fare idenë se si do të ishte kundërshtari ynë. Disa prej nesh merrnin ushqime me vete, pasi na thuhej që në Çekosllovaki apo në Poloni s'do të kishim me çfarë të ushqeheshim. Mbaj mend që një nga ne mori ca furnizime me ushqime dhe kur mbërritëm në destinacion, ushqimi ishte i mrekullueshëm. Kështu ishin ato kohë. Udhëtimet zgjasnin shumë. Mbaj mend që do të zhvillonim një ndeshje në Hungari, por më parë do të kalonim nga Vjena. Në momentin që mbërritëm në Hungari, Danudi kishte dalë nga shtrati dhe na u desh të ktheheshim në shtëpi për të bërë të njëjtën rrugë pas një jave. E gjithë kjo ndodhte vetëm sepse po konkurronim për një kompeticion të madh".
Tentativa e parë - Mançesteri arriti gjysmëfinalen e Kupës së Europës që me përpjekjen e parë, por humbi ndaj Realit të Madridit, edhe pse Çarltoni shënoi një gol. Gjithashtu ata arritën gjysmëfinalet në vitin e ardhshëm, por klubi po vuante dëmin që i kishte krijuar tragjedia e Mynihut. "Djajve" iu deshën pesë vjet kohë për të rikuperuar. "Ishte e rëndësishme. Shumë nga ne kërkonim të bënim të ditur se trofeu, Kupa e Europës, që fituam në 1968-n, ishte për ata që vdiqën në tragjedinë e Mynihut", - deklaroi Çarltoni. Legjenda e "Djajve" ka folur edhe për mundësitë e fitimit të trofeut në këtë sezon, ku anglezët kanë talente si Gigs, Runi dhe Kristiano Ronaldo. "Kemi një nga lojtarët më të mirë në botë, - sipas Çarltonit. - Kemi një skuadër të mirë dhe nuk ka asnjë arsye pse nuk duhet të mendojmë se kemi shanse të mira për të arritur një sukses të tretë", - përmbylli Çarltoni.

----------


## mancha

Mbreme u luajt ndeshja mes 

 Man U vs Eurpoe XI   4-3

 Ishte ndeshjee  bukur,ku debutuan edhe disa lojtare te rinje per UTD si Eagle dhe Dong Fangzhou.
Per Utd luajti edhe legjenda e dikurshme Andy Cole.

----------


## fatoni17

Jam adhurues i flaket i MAN.UTD

MAN.UNITED dje ne OLD TRAFORD mundi ekipin e BOLTONIT 4:1 te cilin ne shtepin e tij e kishte mposhtur me rezultat 4:0.
Sic po shifet ky ekip ska te ndalur drejt titullit te 16 te premier liges Angleze mendoj se do te jet edhe ne finale te Liges se Kampioneve.

----------


## mancha

Sot me 19/03/2007  FA CUP

Man U vs M'Boro   0ra 21:00

Ndeshja e pare ka perfunduar 2-2 por rezultati nuk eshte asgje me rendesi sepse e gjitha do te filloj prej 0,nuk kane fare rendesi goalt musafir.

Man U me Boron do e luajne per cerekfinale

----------


## no name

England - FA Cup

*FT Manchester U. [1 - 0] Middlesbrough* 

77' [1 - 0] C. Ronaldo (pen.)

----------


## mancha

Man U vs Blackburn 4-1 

29' [0 - 1] M. Derbyshire
61' [1 - 1] P. Scholes 
73' [2 - 1] M. Carrick 
83' [3 - 1] J. Park 
90' [4 - 1] O.G. Solskjær 

M.O.M ishte portieri i Freedel i cili ka shpetuar ndoshta diku 4 gola te sigurt.

Tek UTD lojtari me i mire ishte Ronaldo dhe Carrick.

Vidic 5 jave jashte fushes

----------


## mancha

MAN U perseri klubi me i pasur ne bote

FIFA perseri e ka shpallur UTD klubin me te pasur ne bote ne vendin  e  dyte eshte Real ndersa befasia me e madhe ka qene Arsenali ne vendin e 3.

1 Man Utd £740million 
2 Real Madrid £528million
3 Arsenal £466million
4 Bayern Munich £427million
5 AC Milan £420million
6 Juventus £289million
7 Inter Milan £282million
8 Chelsea £274million
9 Barcelona £273million
10 Schalke 04 £240million
11 Liverpool £231million
12 Lyon £175million
13 Newcastle £132million
14 Tottenham £124million
15 Roma £114million
16 Hamburg £112million
17 Man City £106million 
18 B Dortmund £101million
19 Ajax £100million
20 Celtic £94million

----------


## no name

WoW Mancha ska te ndalur, urime fitorja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> WoW Mancha ska te ndalur, urime fitorja


Shume e vertete, s'ka te ndalur. Chelsea pas humbjes se rradhes qe beri sot Manchester, eshte afruar vetem 3 pike larg kreut te tabeles. Lufta deri ne fund do te jete teper e ashper. Kjo lufte do te  ndjeket me pasojat qe keto dy ekipe duhet ti kalojne kete jave ne Champions League, kunder Valencias, gjegjesisht Romes. Une mendoj se cila ekip kalon ne gjysme finale ne CH.L. do te humb titullin ne Premier League.

*Portsmouth [2 - 1] Manchester U.* 

_30' [1 - 0] M. Taylor    
 89' [2 - 0] R. Ferdinand (o.g.)    
 90' [2 - 1]  J. O'Shea_

----------


## no name

Tani eshte me humbjen e Manchester U. do jet nje luft shum e fort mes Chelsea dhe Manchester U. Sic e ke then edhe vet Davius cila prej atyre skuadrave do te kaloj ne gjysem finale ne  CH.L do te humb titullin per Champion ne Premieren Angleze, Por sido qe te jet do shohim nje luft te zjart mes Manchester U. dhe Chelsit.

p.s Ngushllime tifozeve te Manchesterit per humbjen e sotme.

----------


## KUSi

hahhahah loje e mire shum , por me shum me ka pelqy goli qe e dha ferdinand (o.g) kishte koh qe nuk kisha pa ashtu goli 

ngushllime o tifoza te manches  :shkelje syri:

----------

